# Sweet PDZ in run?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I've read that a lot of people put PDZ in their coops. Is it also good for dirt runs? Does it have to be scooped or can it just left alone? Also, is regular horse PDZ safe for chickens or do I need the PDZ Coop Care? Thanks for any clarification you can give!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use the horse PDZ and it's great on dirt floors. And for whatever reason the birds don't have a tendency to taste it like they do everything else. 

I just sprinkle it out over the area and let the birds do the work.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I use the horse PDZ and it's great on dirt floors. And for whatever reason the birds don't have a tendency to taste it like they do everything else.
> 
> I just sprinkle it out over the area and let the birds do the work.


Do you use the powder or granules?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Granules. Didn't know it came in a powder. Wait, I'm going out to the garage to check it.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Granules. Didn't know it came in a powder. Wait, I'm going out to the garage to check it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got side tracked putting my Guineas up and then forgot. 

OK, what I have right now is called Stall Dry, basically the same as Sweet PDZ, it's small granules.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I got side tracked putting my Guineas up and then forgot.
> 
> OK, what I have right now is called Stall Dry, basically the same as Sweet PDZ, it's small granules.


Thank you!


----------

